# Issues with freezing and softbooting?



## ben7337

Nevermind, I'm an idiot for not looking through the tweaked thread in depth, and didn't post there because rom developers tend to be cranky in other forums I've been on if people ask any questions that aren't development based generally.

So I just got a used samsung stratosphere today, it seemed to work okay on stock, but I can't live without at least some custom rom. So I used the simplified rooting guide, it all went okay, I checked my md5 sums, things seemed fine, flashed tweaked 2.0 with the custom kernel, and yet i have been having some problems. My phone seems to keep rebooting on me, or worse freezing for a while and then rebooting. Either way it is a major problem. At first i thought maybe it was the uot zip file I flashed somehow, but I removed that. I don't think restoring texts with sms backup and restore is the issue either, though I did cut it down from 12000 to 6000 messages to restore. I've never had an issue quite like this on the thunderbolt or droid 2 global or any other phone. I always wipe data, and then cache and then dalvik cache to be safe. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Also I don't download many apps, I have many 25 from the market at most.

Oh and I noticed fancy widgets takes forever to load on boot for some reason, and media scanner always runs on boot and goes super slow on the rom compared to stock as well.


----------



## Wallabe

I know the feeling, I had an EVO and never had this problem. I think is something with the way the phone is made. I'm on the same rom and yet it solved the whole reboot while on the phone thing I had a couple of weeks ago, but it is slow as all get out. I mean to access the phone takes a minute or two. Plus if I use it while using the internet the battery left drains faster then a old man's bladder. I have no clue as to if it's the kernal or something in the rom. I love the phone but if this keeps up I will be putting stock back on and trading this crap in. Plus I don't think we are getting ICS anytime soon anyway.


----------



## dwitherell

ben7337 said:


> Nevermind, I'm an idiot for not looking through the tweaked thread in depth, and didn't post there because rom developers tend to be cranky in other forums I've been on if people ask any questions that aren't development based generally.


I'm usually pretty crank-free, no worries 

I've been aware of the issue, just short on time lately. As the hotboots don't affect everyone, I plan on offering a slightly less-modded version soon - one that does not include the lockscreen music widget (and possibly loses some lockscreens, but that depends on how testing goes). Sorry for the troubles!


----------



## ben7337

dwitherell said:


> I'm usually pretty crank-free, no worries
> 
> I've been aware of the issue, just short on time lately. As the hotboots don't affect everyone, I plan on offering a slightly less-modded version soon - one that does not include the lockscreen music widget (and possibly loses some lockscreens, but that depends on how testing goes). Sorry for the troubles!


Yeah I'm not sure as to the cause, but I am thinking it it multiple causes. For instance, on this phone even on 100% stock just with CWM installed, I have found restoring texts with sms backup and restore causes the phone to start hotbooting. Doing that on any of the roms either tweakstock or tweaked results in hotboots every few minutes. However on tweaked 2.0, last night one of the many installs I have done in the past 24 hrs had a hotboot not 10 minutes after I installed it. I had installed adw launcher, hancent sms, and I think maybe the quandrant benchmark. However I did tinker with some of the mods on the phone as well changing lockscreens and stuff so maybe that was it. Either way i think I am doing okay on tweakstock 1.4, all my apps are on here, I have been asleep while it charged, but looks like I have at least a half hour without any hotboots, so hopefully that rom can work for a while.

I don't suppose you might have any ideas why sms backup and restore doesn't work on this phone even under things stock and unrooted by any chance? I've never seen this app on any of my phones, samsung intercept, htc thunderbolt, motorola droid 2 global, etc, ever cause any problems.


----------

